# Plano Bone Collector Seriel Bow Case



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

I jumped on and opportunity to review the new Bone Collector Series bow case from Plano Molding several months ago. The name “Plano” is synonymous with outdoors, makers of tackle, storage, gun and bow cases, it was obviously a no brainer. 
I found this case to be a heavy duty, feature loaded bow case made to withstand anything you throw at it, including driving over.
Made of a thick wall construction and featuring Plano’s dual-stage, spring loaded latches and featuring the patented Pillarlock system. This case is made for all conditions and even traveling abroad with support pillars designed and strategically placed providing crush-resistant protection. 
You can be at ease knowing your bow is safe when it is protected by a watertight, airtight, and dust proof case lined with high density foam and the hook and loop tie downs only adds to the protection of your bow.
Inside the top of the case is an elastomeric arrow storage rack which will accommodate up to 12 standard or carbon arrows. Also, an optional mounting bracket allow for the storage of a full loaded quiver as well. 
With all of these features you will give up a lightweight case. With this case offering so much with the heavy duty construction you will find this case heavier than others but not within reason. I just know when my bow is in this case I am confident it is safe and protected from anything other than a fire.
If you are looking for a case that does all of this for a great price visit www.planomolding.com for more information and this and other great storage options from Plano.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

